# Good news on the Cardinal Shrimp at PJ's Sq1



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

I have good news in regards to the Cardinal Shrimp that I brought in the other day. I usualy do the price based on losing a third of the shrimp when they get in but I lost very little so I've lowered the price to $9.88.

Brent.


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

They're really beautiful shrimp, but everything I've read about them says that they're difficult to keep alive. Are they really that tricky?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I picked up some today and they look great. I even got a berried one. I got a second berried one but it looks like a different kind of Sulawesi shrimp. I was very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

mdvo said:


> They're really beautiful shrimp, but everything I've read about them says that they're difficult to keep alive. Are they really that tricky?


They can be. Just as long as you understand that they need harder, warmer water they're fine. The ones I brought in turned out to be tank raised so that helps a lot.

Brent.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

What you using to take these fab pics?

Wow!



matti2uude said:


> I picked up some today and they look great. I even got a berried one. I got a second berried one but it looks like a different kind of Sulawesi shrimp. I was very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I used my iPhone 4s.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> I used my iPhone 4s.


Darn good pics for a phone. You sure got good close-ups.

Don't you talk into those thangs?


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

From what I understand, Toronto's tap water is pretty hard. I wouldn't want to get them if I had to mess around with the hardness to keep them.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

mdvo said:


> From what I understand, Toronto's tap water is pretty hard. I wouldn't want to get them if I had to mess around with the hardness to keep them.


They need harder, warmer water so Toronto water is better for them.

Brent.


----------

